# AZ Group Buy!!!



## Puck it (Jul 10, 2014)

Who is in!!!!

http://www.northstarrealtyandsales....?id=4058264&MLS=NNEREN&TYPE=LAND&OfficeID=118

$1.5M and the lifts are good to go.

A private AZ ski area.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh boy....


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 10, 2014)

I'll give $20 to the cause but only if PBR is served at our AZ bar


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 10, 2014)

How many active, regular members are on this forum? Let's call it 300, and let's say we talk them down to 1.3 mill, that's "only" $4,333.33 per person. 

It's plausible!


----------



## ss20 (Jul 10, 2014)

We'll team up with Snocountry, EpicSki, KillingtonZone, and all the other little NE ski forums!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 10, 2014)

ss20 said:


> We'll team up with Snocountry, EpicSki, KillingtonZone, and all the other little NE ski forums!



You'll end up starting a turf war :/


----------



## dlague (Jul 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> How many active, regular members are on this forum? Let's call it 300, and let's say we talk them down to 1.3 mill, that's "only" $4,333.33 per person.
> 
> It's plausible!



It is very plausible!  Just need an operational plan that keeps it in the black!


----------



## Abubob (Jul 10, 2014)

Puck it said:


> the lifts are good to go.



I don't think they so. Unless you mean "go" as "in the trash".


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 10, 2014)

What could possibly go wrong!?   Oh yeah, see Magic Mtn thread.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 10, 2014)

Abubob said:


> I don't think they so. Unless you mean "go" as "in the trash".



 Just completed substantial lift maintenance to meet state operating requirements


----------



## Puck it (Jul 10, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> What could possibly go wrong!? Oh yeah, see Magic Mtn thread.




Come on.  We can buy it!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 10, 2014)

dlague said:


> It is very plausible!  Just need an operational plan that keeps it in the black!


we can get sullivan from Magic to run it


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2014)

Dig the base lodge and the bar at Tenney, so that's worth investing in.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 12, 2014)

How about I start a club and you guys just pay me the million and I promise I will invest it in the mountain.


----------



## dlague (Jul 12, 2014)

I would be up for it!


.......


----------



## sull1102 (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm in!!!


----------



## dlague (Jul 14, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> we can get sullivan from Magic to run it



I see you reached out to him already!



MadMadWorld said:


> How about I start a club and you guys just pay me the million and I promise I will invest it in the mountain.


----------



## Bostonian (Jul 14, 2014)

Let's do it this way - a 30 year note at 4.5% is $7600 a month or $91,200 a year...  broken down by 300 members it's only $305 a year for a pass to pay the note!  let's say we up the price $750 a year for a pass - that gives us $1,602,000 annually to operate the mountain!    Who would be in for that?


----------



## dlague (Jul 14, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Let's do it this way - a 30 year note at 4.5% is $7600 a month or $91,200 a year...  broken down by 300 members it's only $305 a year for a pass to pay the note!  let's say we up the price $750 a year for a pass - that gives us $1,602,000 annually to operate the mountain!    Who would be in for that?



Sounds reasonable!


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 14, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Let's do it this way - a 30 year note at 4.5% is $7600 a month or $91,200 a year...  broken down by 300 members it's only $305 a year for a pass to pay the note!  let's say we up the price $750 a year for a pass - that gives us $1,602,000 annually to operate the mountain!    Who would be in for that?



Before deciding, I'd need to know how much of that $1.6MM is allocated for beer.


----------



## Bostonian (Jul 14, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Before deciding, I'd need to know how much of that $1.6MM is allocated for beer.



How does 200k sound?  I am not in the food business so I couldn't tell you how much it would cost!  But would $1.66MM annually go far to operate December first to April 15?


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 14, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> How does 200k sound?  I am not in the food business so I couldn't tell you how much it would cost!  But would $1.66MM annually go far to operate December first to April 15?



$200k/300 = $666/person, which would be maybe 111 craft brews, or 200 PBRs.  I think that's doable.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 14, 2014)

This actually sounds plausible, until you realize that this would likely be run as an AZ co-op:smash: 

I'll bring the  to the meetings


----------



## octopus (Jul 14, 2014)

in fo shure


----------



## Nick (Jul 14, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> You'll end up starting a turf war :/



Could we name some trails after each website


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2014)

Plus I am sure we have people here with a variety of backgrounds like my wife in recruiting and HR and myself with web and software background.  My wife even bar tended back on the day.  Oh did I say she is a social media queen? I have son who is a ski instructor.  What other backgrounds are there. 


.......


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 15, 2014)

I can stand up the computer and phone systems; it's what I do for a living!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 15, 2014)

I can't bring much to a ski area other than my bubbly and contagious personality


----------



## Tin (Jul 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I can't bring much to a ski area other than my bubbly and contagious personality



You bring that. Tim and I will keep Ski Patrol and insurance companies busy.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 15, 2014)

dlague said:


> Plus I am sure we have people here with a variety of backgrounds like my wife in recruiting and HR and myself with web and software background.  My wife even bar tended back on the day.  Oh did I say she is a social media queen? I have son who is a ski instructor.  What other backgrounds are there.
> 
> 
> .......



Trades ...Plumbing , HVAC


----------



## yeggous (Jul 16, 2014)

dlague said:


> Plus I am sure we have people here with a variety of backgrounds like my wife in recruiting and HR and myself with web and software background.  My wife even bar tended back on the day.  Oh did I say she is a social media queen? I have son who is a ski instructor.  What other backgrounds are there.
> 
> 
> .......



I'm a meteorologist. I'll run the mountain operations.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone with experience seeding moguls or do we need to poach the Sundown guy?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 16, 2014)

Bushmogulmaster knows how


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 16, 2014)

dlague said:


> Plus I am sure we have people here with a variety of backgrounds like my wife in recruiting and HR and myself with web and software background.  My wife even bar tended back on the day.  Oh did I say she is a social media queen? I have son who is a ski instructor.  What other backgrounds are there.



I'm a Marine Ecologist.  So I guess I'll tend bar.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 16, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'm a Marine Ecologist.  So I guess I'll tend bar.



I think you might be a little under qualified.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I think you might be a little under qualified.



True. But I've watched enough beers come across the bar to have a feel for what's going on back there.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> True. But I've watched enough beers come across the bar to have a feel for what's going on back there.



I have witnessed it.  He speaks the truth.


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 16, 2014)

I like you guys and all, but maybe we should reach out to Ski Diva for the bartenders.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2014)

Cannonball can wear a coconut bikini top and serve the booze.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 16, 2014)

i can be an ambassador a couple weekends during the season


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jul 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I think you might be a little under qualified.



Should be an easy enough job, all that's gonna be served, is what's in his Avatar... :razz:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 16, 2014)

I think it's a given that one of the trails will be named "PBR"


----------



## dlague (Jul 16, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think it's a given that one of the trails will be named "PBR"



Well I guess that business is out of the way!


----------



## Bostonian (Jul 17, 2014)

So let's see what we have now:

Management: Me I guess (Business Operations)
Mountain Ops/Snow Making: Ynggous:  
ITD: SkiNEWhere
Ski Patrol: Tim and Tin
Bartenders: Cannonball and Ski Diva
Mountain Ambassador:  GMCunni

Who else am I missing?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 17, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> So let's see what we have now:
> 
> Management: Me I guess (Business Operations)
> Mountain Ops/Snow Making: Ynggous:
> ...



No offense but I think Scotty would make a better ambassador.


----------



## Bostonian (Jul 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No offense but I think Scotty would make a better ambassador.



Who says we can't have both Cunni and Scotty as Ambassadors?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 17, 2014)

I will be the cat driver


----------



## dlague (Jul 17, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> So let's see what we have now:
> 
> Management: Me I guess (Business Operations)
> Mountain Ops/Snow Making: Ynggous:
> ...



Hey you forgot my wife and I recruiting/HR and IT respectively.  My wife said she could be the bar bitch too!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Jul 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I think you might be a little under qualified.





St. Bear said:


> I like you guys and all, but maybe we should reach out to Ski Diva for the bartenders.



I can dredge up my bartending skills...of 40-38 years ago...!..lol.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 17, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> So let's see what we have now:
> 
> Management: Me I guess (Business Operations)
> Mountain Ops/Snow Making: Ynggous:
> ...



Correction:  Tin and I will keep ski patrol sufficiently busy.  We duck too many ropes and get injured too often.  We probably aren't model ski patrol candidates.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 17, 2014)

How much bartending skill will really be necessary when the only item stocked in the bar will be PBR???


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Correction:  Tin and I will keep ski patrol sufficiently busy.  We duck too many ropes and get injured too often.  We probably aren't model ski patrol candidates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There wouldn't be ropes if you guys were on patrol which is not a bad thing. Just need to make sure we have people that are in charge of rescuing the rescuers. You can also be in charge of glade pruning since you are very particular about your tree skiing.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm in Supply Chain management (demand forecasting and supply execution) 
I'll work on making sure we have enough PBR for all to enjoy


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 17, 2014)

I think Tuna needs to be in charge of the race team.


----------



## Tin (Jul 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You can also be in charge of glade pruning since you are very particular about your tree skiing.




Glade Connoisseur > Savemeasammy


----------



## mriceyman (Jul 17, 2014)

Give me a groomer and im happy.. I drive a plow truck all winter anyway.. And with the last 5 winters
 in jersey ive had alot of practice.. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Jul 18, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> How much bartending skill will really be necessary when the only item stocked in the bar will be PBR???





xwhaler said:


> I'm in Supply Chain management (demand forecasting and supply execution)
> I'll work on making sure we have enough PBR for all to enjoy



Not funny, guys.




Domeskier said:


> I think Tuna needs to be in charge of the race team.



Very funny, guy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 20, 2014)

I can be on the Finance/Accounting team, plus I'm a decent wingshooter with a 20 gauge, so I'll handle all BTM related issues*.



*Bicknell's Thrush Management


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2014)

Will you shut the place down if it's not profitable enough?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Will you shut the place down if it's not profitable enough?



As long as it turns a miniscule profit, free skiing is more than "enough".


----------



## mriceyman (Jul 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can be on the Finance/Accounting team, plus I'm a decent wingshooter with a 20 gauge, so I'll handle all BTM related issues*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicknell's Thrush Management



You're hired but well  lhave to file that under  "Don't ask Don't tell". What the state doesn't know won't hurt them. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## frapcap (Jul 21, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> So let's see what we have now:
> 
> Management: Me I guess (Business Operations)
> Mountain Ops/Snow Making: Ynggous:
> ...



In my previous life before my current position I was an executive chef or F&B assistant manager. Didn't involve a lot of cooking at that point, more management and forecasting than anything. Food is tough though, you need a pretty solid operating budget to make it worth while.


----------



## mriceyman (Jul 21, 2014)

I can handle all food operations. I own 2 ice cream shops, a food stand on the jersey shore, and do events all over the northeast. This would be cake compared to my workload on a daily basis and we don operate in the winter so its basically made for me lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Jul 21, 2014)

Who is going to run the Waffle Hut?


----------



## Tin (Jul 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Who is going to run the Waffle Hut?



Whoever doesn't suffer from the munchies.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 21, 2014)

Tin said:


> Whoever doesn't suffer from the munchies.



scotty is out


----------



## Abubob (Jul 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> scotty is out


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can be on the Finance/Accounting team, plus I'm a decent wingshooter with a 20 gauge, so I'll handle all BTM related issues*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicknell's Thrush Management



Management should be easy.  Like many skiers, they prefer taller mountains.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 22, 2014)

witch hobble said:


> Management should be easy.  Like many skiers, they prefer taller mountains.



I can definitely supply weaponry. Between my own personal collection and the MSP I think we are golden.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 22, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can be on the Finance/Accounting team, plus I'm a decent wingshooter with a 20 gauge, so I'll handle all BTM related issues*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicknell's Thrush Management



Smart thinking. A 20 gauge to a Bicknell Thrush will definitely not leave any evidence other many maybe a feather or 2.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I can definitely supply weaponry. Between my own personal collection and the MSP I think we are golden.



Is it really gonna be that bad on pow days??? What's next, armed ski patrollers? Any takers?


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is it really gonna be that bad on pow days??? What's next, armed ski patrollers? Any takers?



You see it all the time - at least in James Bond movies, so we need to be ready just in case!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is it really gonna be that bad on pow days??? What's next, armed ski patrollers? Any takers?








dlague said:


> You see it all the time - at least in James Bond movies, so we need to be ready just in case!



NH is an open carry state so I say go for it. It would make pow hunting a lot more interesting that's for sure.


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 22, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> I can handle all food operations. I own 2 ice cream shops, a food stand on the jersey shore, and do events all over the northeast. This would be cake compared to my workload on a daily basis and we don operate in the winter so its basically made for me lol



Gonna need to be year round when the AZ Action Park opens!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 22, 2014)

In all seriousness (I know, sorry to even go there) how does Tenney stack up against its nearest competitors in terms of natural snowfall?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> *Smart thinking.
> 
> A 20 gauge to a Bicknell Thrush will definitely not leave any evidence other many maybe a feather or 2*.



Especially when you load it with 3" shells of 1 1/4 oz, 5 shot turkey loads.

Basically, a pink dust cloud is what I'm going for.









skiNEwhere said:


> Is it really gonna be that bad on pow days??? What's next, armed *ski patrollers? Any takers?*



Wait, you want there to be a ski patrol?

Who let the narc in the room!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 22, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Especially when you load it with 3" shells of 1 1/4 oz, 5 shot turkey loads.
> 
> Basically, a pink dust cloud is what I'm going for.
> 
> ...



I'm more of a rifle guy but I can appreciate anyone who "enjoys" firing that type of ammo.

Win Mag is the shiiiiit!


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> In all seriousness (I know, sorry to even go there) how does Tenney stack up against its nearest competitors in terms of natural snowfall?



Unfortunately, terrible.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Unfortunately, terrible.




So true or should I say so bare.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2014)

Puck it said:


> scotty is out



I gained a lot of weight this past winter because I gave into the munchies. I lost most of that weight now and will be ignoring the munchies next time I hang with MJ. 

I can handle all forklift and receiving and shipping duties, and warehouse stuff and storage.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> In all seriousness (I know, sorry to even go there) how does Tenney stack up against its nearest competitors in terms of natural snowfall?



So lets buy a mountain that gets a lot more snow then Tenney and close to NYC metro area.

http://www.mikesclassifieds.com/classified/clsId/12002/bearpen_mountain_for_sale_in_ny/

some great info here:        http://nyskiblog.com/magazine/#nabble-td2551736

In those days, when artificial snowmaking did not exist, many older  people told stories of skiing at Bearpen in the middle of May. For me,  in the Catskills, this seemed ridiculous, but I kept an open mind.  Still, I kept thinking, “If it’s so great, why haven’t I heard of it  before?”

vertical drop of 2,120 feet: unheard of for lift-served skiing in the Catskills.    
Bearpen apparently has no issues receiving its annual average snowfall  of 200 inches. Similar to Plattekill, it is in a naturally advantageous  position to grab snow, including lake-effect precipitation. But there’s  more. On the west escarpment, there are two huge terrain “scoops” that  drive wind (and with it, snow) up toward the top of the mountain.  Plattekill experiences a similar, but lesser phenomenon across its  varied exposure.


----------



## dlague (Jul 29, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> So lets buy a mountain that gets a lot more snow then Tenney and close to NYC metro area.
> 
> http://www.mikesclassifieds.com/classified/clsId/12002/bearpen_mountain_for_sale_in_ny/
> 
> ...



5-6 times the cost!


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> 5-6 times the cost!



Nothing in NY is cheap.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Nothing in NY is cheap.



True statement.

I am pretty sure it is cheaper now because it has been on the market for a while and our state of NY is broke.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/116339-Bearpen-in-NY-catskill-history?highlight=Bearpen

http://skikabbalah.com/lostNY/bearpen/BEARPEN STORY.htm

http://nyskiblog.com/forums/
Down to 2.8. From 7 to 2.8million in just few months.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2014)

More info on Bearpen for sale for casino. NO lets no let this mountain go to that to much potential for great skiing and snowboarding. We can get everyone from here and Harvery Blog and invest .

http://catskills.craigslist.org/reb/4582046394.html

Gambling is coming to NY specifically to the catskills.
Buy now while the price are still reasonable.
BEARPEN MOUNTAIN with over 600 acres of land.

Call Mike Brown: 855-286-2251 ext.100 (toll free)

http://www.atmack.com/bearpen-mountain-for-sale-in-ny-catskils/

Atmack®
303 West 42nd street
Suite 509
New York, NY 10036

LIST YOUR PROPERTY FOR SALE WITH ATMACK WE GET THE JOB DONE
Subject to change of price, errors, omissions or withdrawal from the market without further notice.


do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 29, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Down to 2.8. From 7 to 2.8million in just few months.



If I won a $150M lottery I'd offer them $2M and call it a day.  Assuming the property taxes aren't absurdly butt-raping of course.  Then I'd spend another few million and put in a double.   Personal ski resort.  That would be insane.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 29, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If I won a $150M lottery I'd offer them $2M and call it a day.  Assuming the property taxes aren't absurdly butt-raping of course.  Then I'd spend another few million and put in a double.   Personal ski resort.  That would be insane.



Outside the lottery ticket that's probably how most ski areas start.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 29, 2014)

Well Puck it, you started the thread so I guess you'll have to cut the check.:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If I won a $150M lottery I'd offer them $2M and call it a day.  Assuming the property taxes aren't absurdly butt-raping of course.  Then I'd spend another few million and put in a double.   Personal ski resort.  That would be insane.



That would be pretty cool, though I'd probably put in a T-Bar instead of a chairlift.  That way I wouldn't have to hire any staff.  I could just flip the switch when I got on the lift and turn it off when I got to the top and be free of worrying about being 30 feet in the air if the lift malfunctioned. The cost of running and maintaining the lift would be much cheaper as well.  Hell, you could probably put in a small solar panel array to power an electric motor for a T-Bar that wasn't running constantly and had minimal load. 

And regards to the taxes, 600 acres is a fairly decent sized wood lot.  I bet you could offset a lot of the tax by leasing out the land to a firewood business.  That takes care of selective cutting for glading the terrain as well.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Well Puck it, you started the thread so I guess you'll have to cut the check.:beer:



It would make a nice winter place, if I could get my kid's off the payroll.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 31, 2014)

It's becoming a buyer's market!
http://www.saminfo.com/news/mount-baldy-sale

(Apologies if this was already posted here.)


----------

